# Tivo mini with ooh streaming?



## mpfeifer (Sep 15, 2007)

Are there any plans to allow streaming to a tv while outside the home? I know the ios devices are limited to vie wining on their own screens - no mirroring. But is tivo working on a solution like using the mini to stream to a tv ooh?

Thx
Mark


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I seriously doubt it. That would allow theft of service and the cable companies wouldn't be too happy with a feature like that.


----------



## mpfeifer (Sep 15, 2007)

It would simply allow the slingbox like functionality. How would there be theft? You still need service at home and are simply viewing the same material that an ios device can right now. 

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

It could allow you to extend your cable contract to another home. Say, you pay for cable but allow your parents to access it via this new feature request. 

The Cable Companies do not want you to extend your cable service to your parents, they want your parents to pay for their own service. Thus - theft of service.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

mpfeifer said:


> It would simply allow the slingbox like functionality. How would there be theft? You still need service at home and are simply viewing the same material that an ios device can right now.


A standalone Slingbox works by exploiting the analog hole. If you connect your cable box to your Slingbox via HDMI then you'll have the same limitations at the TiVo Stream in that any protected channels will not work. Also Sling no longer offers the Catcher, which was the device designed to connect to a TV to play Sling streams. They only offer players for mobile devices and PCs.

There are all sorts of complicated legal issues with streaming content outside the home. Not just from the cable companies but from the content providers themselves. Dish, the owner of Sling, is currently being sued by Fox for their built in Sling functionality. If TiVo did something like this they'd likely get sued too.


----------



## TexasGrillChef (Sep 15, 2006)

bradleys said:


> It could allow you to extend your cable contract to another home. Say, you pay for cable but allow your parents to access it via this new feature request.
> 
> The Cable Companies do not want you to extend your cable service to your parents, they want your parents to pay for their own service. Thus - left of service.


That maybe the case.... but I do that with my Slingbox.

If I remember correctly, one of dish networks DVR's have a slingbox built in.

No reason TiVo can't add slingbox capability.

I still have one of the older slingbox catchers... but also use my laptop too when I am away.

and yes... its true.... it isn't full HD with the analog hole. But it's better than nothing.

Then again..... HBO has HBO to go, so my ROKU and Xbox at my cabin can watch HBO stuff. Other channels have apps that run on ROKU and Xbox as well.

Just a matter of time when TV won't be linear anymore and it will all be available via internet. Cable will be pointless then.


----------



## jimmypowder (Oct 24, 2013)

Dan203 said:


> A standalone Slingbox works by exploiting the analog hole. If you connect your cable box to your Slingbox via HDMI then you'll have the same limitations at the TiVo Stream in that any protected channels will not work. Also Sling no longer offers the Catcher, which was the device designed to connect to a TV to play Sling streams. They only offer players for mobile devices and PCs. There are all sorts of complicated legal issues with streaming content outside the home. Not just from the cable companies but from the content providers themselves. Dish, the owner of Sling, is currently being sued by Fox for their built in Sling functionality. If TiVo did something like this they'd likely get sued too.


Untrue . I have a Monsoon Vulkano connected via Hdmi to a Scientific Atlanta DVR and I can watch everything I subscribe to ,including premium 
channels .

I haven't tried a Slingbox yet using this connection method .


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

jimmypowder said:


> Untrue . I have a Monsoon Vulkano connected via Hdmi to a Scientific Atlanta DVR and I can watch everything I subscribe to ,including premium
> channels .


 From everything I've read the Monsoon devices have HDMI output, but not input. I don't see how they could legally get away with ignoring HDCP for HDMI input. So I suspect you are using analog input with your Vulkano.

The technical specs on their own pages don't list HDMI input:
blast

```
A/V Inputs 	
    Composite: NTSC, PAL
    Component: 480i, 576i, 480p, 576p, 720p50/60, 1080i50/60
    Analog Stereo
    Note: The input signal video format is automatically detected.

A/V Outputs 	
    HDMI 1.2: 720p50/60, 1080i50/60, 1080p50/60
    Composite: NTSC, PAL
    Component: 480i, 576i, 480p, 576p, 720p50/60, 1080i50/60, 1080p50/60
    Analog Stereo
```
lava

```
A/V Inputs 	
    Composite: NTSC, PAL
    Component: 480i, 576i, 480p, 576p, 720p50/60, 1080i50/60
    Analog Stereo

A/V Outputs 	
    HDMI 1.2: 720p50/60, 1080i50/60, 1080p50/60
    Composite: NTSC, PAL
    Component: 480i, 576i, 480p, 576p, 720p50/60, 1080i50/60, 1080p50/60
    Analog Stereo
    Note: The input signal video format is automatically detected.
```
flow

```
A/V Inputs 	

    Composite: NTSC, PAL
    Component: 480i, 576i, 480p, 576p, 720p50/60, 1080i50/60
    Analog Stereo
    Note: The input signal video format is automatically detected.

A/V Outputs 	

    Composite: NTSC, PAL (Same as input)
    Component: 480i, 576i, 480p, 576p, 720p50/60, 1080i50/60 (Same as input)
    Analog Stereo
    Note: These outputs are direct loop through from the inputs via splitters
```
Sling does have a model with HDMI input (Slingbox 500), but it does honor HDCP and is useless for copy protected channels. You have to use analog input (component) to avoid copy protection issues.


----------



## jimmypowder (Oct 24, 2013)

moyekj said:


> From everything I've read the Monsoon devices have HDMI output, but not input. I don't see how they could legally get away with ignoring HDCP for HDMI input. So I suspect you are using analog input with your Vulkano. The technical specs on their own pages don't list HDMI input: blast A/V Inputs Composite: NTSC, PAL Component: 480i, 576i, 480p, 576p, 720p50/60, 1080i50/60 Analog Stereo Note: The input signal video format is automatically detected. A/V Outputs HDMI 1.2: 720p50/60, 1080i50/60, 1080p50/60 Composite: NTSC, PAL Component: 480i, 576i, 480p, 576p, 720p50/60, 1080i50/60, 1080p50/60 Analog Stereo lava A/V Inputs Composite: NTSC, PAL Component: 480i, 576i, 480p, 576p, 720p50/60, 1080i50/60 Analog Stereo A/V Outputs HDMI 1.2: 720p50/60, 1080i50/60, 1080p50/60 Composite: NTSC, PAL Component: 480i, 576i, 480p, 576p, 720p50/60, 1080i50/60, 1080p50/60 Analog Stereo Note: The input signal video format is automatically detected. flow A/V Inputs Composite: NTSC, PAL Component: 480i, 576i, 480p, 576p, 720p50/60, 1080i50/60 Analog Stereo Note: The input signal video format is automatically detected. A/V Outputs Composite: NTSC, PAL (Same as input) Component: 480i, 576i, 480p, 576p, 720p50/60, 1080i50/60 (Same as input) Analog Stereo Note: These outputs are direct loop through from the inputs via splitters Sling does have a model with HDMI input (Slingbox 500), but it does honor HDCP and is useless for copy protected channels. You have to use analog input (component) to avoid copy protection issues.


Yep your correct .


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Yeah I was referring to HDMI input into the device. They would not be able to get an HDMI license unless they adhered to HDCP and the CableCARD specification requires that CCI protected content be output with HDCP when available. So if cable companies start using boxes that only have HDMI then there will no longer be an analog hole to exploit. That's probably a ways off, but it's coming. Our only hope is that Cable Labs will allow OOH streaming of protected content going forward.


----------



## en sabur nur (Oct 30, 2007)

Using component video for high definition signals is still a high definition signal. So use it with your Slingbox and watch what you want, when you want from your Tivo.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Eventually component outputs are going to go away. The BluRay soec actually has a setting that can be set disc by disc that will downgrade the component outputs to SD. The content providers want to close the analog hole. Like I said it's a ways off, but eventually it's going to happen and if we don't have a way to stream protected content by then then we're going to be screwed.


----------



## en sabur nur (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm aware that using the component video option will probably NOT be an option in the future. My statement about component video was in response to TexasGrillChief saying that hd through component cables is not "Full" hd. My statement about using component video through a Slingbox was in response to the original poster's question. Using component video through a Slingbox, along with a laptop or roku, is the only option that even gets close to doing what what he wants, and although it may not be available in the future, it's available now.


----------



## jimmypowder (Oct 24, 2013)

What garbage Tivo streaming on my Roamio is . Horrible picture , horrible sound quality . 

Playing my Slingbox attached to the Roamio is
awesome quality , picture and audio . 

Based on what I see 2,000 miles from my house , 
Tivo streaming has a long long way to be acceptable to me . 

Anyone who thinks Tivo ooh is any good doesn't have a Slingbox to compare it to .


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Especially for lower bandwidth conditions the Sling is better hands down at streaming - hardly surprising as Sling has been at it much longer. Note, however that if you download medium quality or higher instead of streaming the Stream looks pretty good and provides a MUCH better trick play experience as long as you are willing to let it buffer enough before starting to watch.
It's nice to have both options available depending on your needs.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Yeah I actually had a Slingbox and my biggest peve with it was the control lag. I haven't used the ooh abailty of the stream yet, but I use in home streaming all the time and the control is WAY better then a Slingbox even inside the home with no internet lag.


----------



## en sabur nur (Oct 30, 2007)

So Tivo is better at in-home streaming and Slingbox is better at out-of -home streaming. Interesting.


----------



## jimmypowder (Oct 24, 2013)

en sabur nur said:


> So Tivo is better at in-home streaming and Slingbox is better at out-of -home streaming. Interesting.


Tivo streaming in-house is pretty good . Out of the house , in my experience , it is outright awful with many video artifacts , poor picture and garbled audio .

I use a Slingbox for OOH and am very happy with it .


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Dan203 said:


> .... Also Sling no longer offers the Catcher, which was the device designed to connect to a TV to play Sling streams. They only offer players for mobile devices and PCs. ....


 No they have Slingplayer for connected devices like the WDTV Live, GoogleTV, NeoTV, Roku (sort of), etc. that's why they cancelled the catcher.


----------



## en sabur nur (Oct 30, 2007)

jimmypowder said:


> Tivo streaming in-house is pretty good . Out of the house , in my experience , it is outright awful with many video artifacts , poor picture and garbled audio .
> 
> I use a Slingbox for OOH and am very happy with it .


I agree, Tivo's in home streaming is pretty good. It's the reason why I didn't buy another tv for the bedroom. I just use the iPad.


----------

